# MY EQUIPMENT! Be ready, i'm going to start! :)



## ALPHABiT (Mar 24, 2008)

Here is my equipment to make electrolisis with membrane...
I miss gaunts, safety-glasses and filters: once i'll have i'll start (sure on saturday).

Hope i'll post you photo of my first perfect gold nugget/button... But probably i'll post a half-distaster photo!  Not so bad, i'm here to learn!

PS: USA Flag is to thank you, guyz!


----------



## Noxx (Mar 24, 2008)

Nice setup  

And don't forget my country's flag 

[img:400:270]http://www.anus.com/metal/about/interviews/thesyre/quebec_flag.jpg[/img]


Keep us posted with your results.

Thanks


----------



## starzfan0211 (Mar 24, 2008)

Looks good!

Should I post a Texas flag or a Dallas Stars pennant??????? :lol:

Alphabit, where are you in Italy? I was stationed in Vicenza for a bit in the mid 80's. Loved it up there. Beautiful country.


----------



## draftinu (Mar 24, 2008)

I like the addition of the HOG members patch. I too am a member!


----------



## ALPHABiT (Mar 25, 2008)

Of course i'll make photo of all steps with results!



> Alphabit, where are you in Italy? I was stationed in Vicenza for a bit in the mid 80's. Loved it up there. Beautiful country.



I'm from Milan, but i live in TRIESTE since 1 year. Very near to Vicenza (about 2 hours by car).
Vicenza is place in Italy where we have our major gold-masters. I think u stayed there for this reason 




> I like the addition of the HOG members patch. I too am a member!



Yeah! I added it just to fish some new harley friend  It worked! 
I'm preparing to go in Austria at the end of this month... Look calendar!!!


----------



## starzfan0211 (Mar 25, 2008)

I have been to Milan and Trieste. Both incredibly beautiful places. I wish I could say I was there for the gold masters. I was there while in the military. I was at Caserme Ederle. 

There are some very experienced gold masters there. I saw a lot there and in Florence as well. 

Keep up the good work and am looking forward to more pics.


----------



## Gotrek (Mar 25, 2008)

Noxx said:


> Nice setup
> 
> And don't forget my country's flag
> 
> ...




Your provinces flag... You're not seperated yet


----------



## yvonbug (Apr 1, 2008)

myself, I've never had a use for a metal funnel. But, Good luck! yvonbug


----------



## ALPHABiT (Apr 1, 2008)

> myself, I've never had a use for a metal funnel. But, Good luck! yvonbug



Arrived too later 
Check post in HELP NEEDED! LOL!


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 14, 2008)

starzfan0211 said:


> Looks good!
> 
> Should I post a Texas flag or a Dallas Stars pennant??????? :lol:
> 
> Alphabit, where are you in Italy? I was stationed in Vicenza for a bit in the mid 80's. Loved it up there. Beautiful country.



A fellow gold lover right in my own back yard. Damn the Internet is cool. I'm in Kennedale, TX.


----------



## SilverFox (Nov 22, 2008)

Noxx said:


> Nice setup
> 
> And don't forget my country's flag
> 
> ...



Not really splitting hairs here but Quebec is a province 

Pay me no attention, I'm old and a stickler.


----------

